# Tavares, FL - Very Sweet 7-8 year old Female, Lake County Animal Services



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*PLEASE SHARE! IF YOU CAN HELP ANYONE, PLEASE DON'T WAIT...CALL/EMAIL DENISE ASAP. CONSIDERED URGENT AND IN DANGER AS TIME IS ALWAYS LIMITED. *
*LOCATED AT LAKE COUNTY ANIMAL SERVICES (TAVARES, FL)* 
*CONTACT ASAP: DENISE AT **[email protected]** (gmail.com) OR 352-636-3740*​ 
*VERY URGENT*
*VERY SWEET FEMALE GERMAN SHEPHERD *
*7-8 YRS OLD, HOUSEBROKEN, STRAY, VERY VERY VERY LOVING*​

*LAKE COUNTY ANIMAL SERVICES* 
*28123 CR 561* 
*TAVARES, FL 32778* ​

*352-636-3740 * CELL* 
*352-343-9688 OFFICE* 
*352-343-9665 FAX*​ 

G.R.I.T.S. Animal Crossposting FL-GA-TN - Help Save a Life - Click Here to Visit us & Share us on Facebook


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

I know this shelter & they do not keep their dogs long. An older GSD like this will be a "target".


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She actually looks older than 7/8, but perhaps she has had a hard life......always heartbreaking to see an older dog end up in a kill shelter, and no-one cares enough to come looking. So sorry girl 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Tried to help this poor old gal, but LCAS won't work with the only rescue that has a slot right now - sucks !!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep, it really sucks!! *Thanks for trying* though...Another BUMP for this sweet dog!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DukeJazz said:


> Tried to help this poor old gal, but LCAS won't work with the only rescue that has a slot right now - sucks !!


Shades of M-D - they'd rather PTD than see a dog get another chance elsewhere apparently 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, it sucks for the dogs when stuff like this happens. I tried to "mediate" and fix things a while back, but just kept banging into walls.

I try from time to time when I see a dog like this, hoping time will let things smooth out a bit, but can't force the issue on either side.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DukeJazz said:


> Yeah, it sucks for the dogs when stuff like this happens. I tried to "mediate" and fix things a while back, but just kept banging into walls.
> 
> I try from time to time when I see a dog like this, hoping time will let things smooth out a bit, but can't force the issue on either side.


Well thanks for trying Mike! I fear this poor sweetie is gone - I couldn't find her on what passes for their shelter list (I think there were only 7 animals on it, surely that can't be all of them?)
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

The Shelter has posted another picture of her and are again listing her as "extremely urgent".


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Bump her up.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think you could look more depressed than that.  A rescue slot open and they wouldn't work with it - then they have the nerve to post again saying she is Extremely Urgent. They ought to be ashamed of themselves, not giving this girl the one chance at a life. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i know nothing of this situation and don't mean to imply anything, but could there be a legitimate reason this shelter won't work with a particular rescue. 

bless your heart girl, wherever you are.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another forum says she is "safe" - but gives no details as to where she went. Adopted or rescued is still a question mark........fingers crossed it was a good place.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

katieliz said:


> i know nothing of this situation and don't mean to imply anything, but could there be a legitimate reason this shelter won't work with a particular rescue.


I know the players & it's simply a "personality clash" ...........


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

but the dog's safe, yes???


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> but the dog's safe, yes???


That's what it said on the GSD West forum - but there were no details.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

